# Civil Unions INM



## adalber (Aug 6, 2014)

We have decided to opt for a civil union after many years as a couple (non-resident with a Mexican, same sex). The Civil Registry procedure seems fine, but what will we be facing when we go the INM for my application for temporary resident status when I reveal our 'non-traditional' relationship? I've been told by friends (with no experience) that we'll have no problems. Should I get a lawyer?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

adalber said:


> We have decided to opt for a civil union after many years as a couple (non-resident with a Mexican, same sex). The Civil Registry procedure seems fine, but what will we be facing when we go the INM for my application for temporary resident status when I reveal our 'non-traditional' relationship? I've been told by friends (with no experience) that we'll have no problems. Should I get a lawyer?


I don't know that a lawyer will help. I suspect it depends a lot on your location. According to Wikipedia, civil unions are performed in a restricted number of places in Mexico, but, once joined, the union should be recognized everywhere. However, individual INM offices frequently have their own ideas about how to interpret the law.


----------



## adalber (Aug 6, 2014)

TundraGreen said:


> I don't know that a lawyer will help. I suspect it depends a lot on your location. According to Wikipedia, civil unions are performed in a restricted number of places in Mexico, but, once joined, the union should be recognized everywhere. However, individual INM offices frequently have their own ideas about how to interpret the law.


I'm in Mexico City and I think the INM here has had a bit of experience by now. Yes, law interpretation was what I was thinking of. I suppose a lawyer or an immigration consultant would help with the paperwork, at least. I did apply for a work visa years ago on my own and though successful, the INM officer did look for anything to pick at.


----------

